# Bad smell coming from air conditioning



## blazedgoldfish69 (Mar 23, 2007)

Recently there has been a bad smell coming from my air conditioning when it's on. I just started noticing this within the last month or so. Is there any way I can clean it out, like is there a filter or something? How would I do this? I'd really like to be able to use my air conditioning again, especially now that summer is here.

Thanks.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Spray down the A/C intake and if you can reach it, the condenser with lysol. It's just mold growing on the condesner-- happens to ALL cars if the opportunity for the mold exists.


----------



## TylerM (May 2, 2007)

try cleaning the condenser.


----------



## TylerM (May 2, 2007)

try cleaning the condenser.


----------



## Waltj2k (Mar 30, 2007)

I've got an interior funk problem also. 

Where is the condenser located?


----------



## TylerM (May 2, 2007)

this how the condenser look like...









Hope that help.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

The condenser coil is on the outside of the car in front of the radiator. Its the evaporator coil under the dash that gets the funk on it. You can spray Lysol in there from the vents in front of the windshield (outside of the car). Make sure you have the AC running, the fan on high and the circulation switch or button off.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Err, sorry. Bad memory. It was something difficult to reach!


----------

